# Reimbursement Analyst-Reimbursement



## allicat (Feb 25, 2013)

Req #10840

Applies strong analytical skills to compile and analyze data estimating the impact of various reimbursement issues-to include standard, periodic and on-demand reports.  Serves as reimbursement information source for providers and staff. Providers manager with data to ensure that the fees established will enable the company to obtain maximum reimbursement and cover costs for providing the product or service.  Communicate with the Business Group Managers and providers to ensure appropriate application of CPT and ICD-9 coding changes that affect the various groups.
Has a primary role in the development, analysis, and production of budgeted collection rates for specified carriers. Examines the budget. estimates for completeness, accuracy; and conformance with established coding procedures, guidelines, and organizational considerations.   Review past and current budgets and research industry developments that affect the organizations application codes.  Completes tasks under extreme pressure of deadlines and tight work schedules during the budgeting period.  Responsible for creation and maintenance of charge capture forms. Using computer software, manipulate, format, and combine text, numerical data, charts and other visual graphic elements to produce publication-ready for with color separations.  Assist director of clinical quality data and manager of reimbursement and education with special projects

http://jobs.ufandshands.org/locations/shands-jacksonville/


----------

